
Brexit negotiators identify UK’s aces in the hole - dmmalam
https://www.ft.com/content/44ad7fba-b48c-11e6-ba85-95d1533d9a62
======
Tomte
I really really hope that the EU27 stay united on this issue. When you start
giving in to blackmail there won't be an end to it.

Right now I'd welcome a hard Brexit. Both because it respected the referendum
outcome and because I'm tired of decades of the UK demanding "special
accomodations".

The UK have always been a submarine for the Americans, going so far as to
actually masquerading US officials as UK representatives and sending them to
EU consultations that were of interest to the US.

